# My dogs bloodline.



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok so I don't know much about the bloodline I just started recently learning more about Bloodlines. What do you guys think of my dogs pedigree.

You can view up to nine generations here but its only filled out as far back as 7 generations. Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - CSP/Blaizen's Hershey This one has more details.

You can follow the bloodline back a lot more here.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [295219] :: CSP/BLAIZEN'S HERSHEY

Let me know what you think.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about my dog's bloodline/generations/parents...Is there any way to find that out?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I REALLY like these Caldwell dogs, and Cold Steel Pits produces some great bulldogs.

Good choice


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> I don't know anything about my dog's bloodline/generations/parents...Is there any way to find that out?


Only if you know or the breeder you got the dog can tell you. Other wise there is no way to find out.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The breeder can TELL you whatever he wants.

You need paperwork to back up what he says. that is really the only sure way to know


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> I REALLY like these Caldwell dogs, and Cold Steel Pits produces some great bulldogs.
> 
> Good choice


CSP is no longer open Tanya sadly passed away about a year ago. She had planed this litter before she passed away and it became a reality 11-29-2008.
I feel special to get one of the last CSP dogs from the Boogieman bloodline.
She passed the sire and dam on to Blaizen Kennels to carry on with the breeding.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> The breeder can TELL you whatever he wants.
> 
> You need paperwork to back up what he says. that is really the only sure way to know


Who says the paper work is telling the truth? :hammer:

I was saying ask the breeder because that would be a good place to start.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

George said:


> CSP is no longer open Tanya sadly passed away about a year ago. She had planed this litter before she passed away and it became a reality 11-29-2008.
> I feel special to get one of the last CSP dogs from the Boogieman bloodline.
> She passed the sire and dam on to Blaizen Kennels to carry on with the breeding.


Yeah I knew that we have a big thing for her at the ADBA convention last month. So sad.

I'm glad you got one of her dogs though, I really liked their stuff.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

George said:


> CSP is no longer open Tanya sadly passed away about a year ago. She had planed this litter before she passed away and it became a reality 11-29-2008.
> I feel special to get one of the last CSP dogs from the Boogieman bloodline.
> She passed the sire and dam on to Blaizen Kennels to carry on with the breeding.


I was at the LA show the day Tanya passed. One of the saddest dog shows i've ever been too. The dog world lost a great person that day. You defiently got a great dog.


----------

